# Anyone yakking the Bay Bridge?



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Does anyone routinely yak the Bay Bridge/SPSP area this time of year ............ or further into November?

Really interested in trying my hands at targetting some big stripers around the pilings. Might have an oppertunity to get out the next Sat or Sun (11/1 or 11/2).

With the average weather this time of year - I don't think sweat pants and a t-shirt will cut it like last time. How about a full body wetsuit with neoprane wading shoes? Covered up by some windpants and a windbreaker as obvious protection from both the elements and to peoples eyeballs from having to gaze upon my bodacious (which means "beer" in this example) physique accentuated in form fitting stretchy material. 

Considering trying to get out that weekend of the 1rst or 2nd. Anyone have any experiences for that time of year and area? How is the fishing (historically)?

Would anyone be willing to join me? Would need a yakking partner to satisfy rule #1 of kayaking :fishing:


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

i wanted to go last weekend but the bay was to choppy with winds at 25mph. if its nice on sat. or sunday i plan on going out.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

looks like sunday morning might be worth giving it a try . they are calling for chance of rain , 10 mph from west . have to wait and see what it looks like sat. evening .


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Update this post if you will. This Sunday will be tough for me but not necessarly impossible. Let me know how you are leaning and I will see what I can do on my end.

Wet suit with windbreaker sufficient you think? I know it's not "cold" yet but I don't have any "cold weather" gear for the water ................ yet :fishing:


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Check and see how long the wind will stay at 10 mph. If it's blowin' 10 all night, it will be pretty choppy. A surf launch from Chix's may result in some gear donated to Davy Jones. Wet suit should be fine, I wear neoprene waders all winter with no complaints. If it's fairly calm, I may join you guys. Post a time and spot to meet if I can.

Just checked the winds, Sunday morning is forecasted to be 15 knts all morning. Too stiff for me, but Sunday night may lay down, better fishing at night anyway.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

By Bay Bridge, I was referring to the one on Rt. 50 near Annapolis/Kent Island. Launching from Sandy Point State Park. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Ha! Wrong bridge. Tight lines....


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Hourly for Sat: http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...ourly=1&query=21401&yday=298&weekday=Saturday

Blowing pretty steady in low teens most of Saturday. Dying down into the night.

Hourly for Sun: http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...?query=21401&hourly=1&yday=299&weekday=Sunday

Staying steady around 7mph from early morning on. Highest winds look to be around 9mph around 2pm.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Hey Erie I may be heading out Sunday morning for some trout. I'll let ya know when and where as soon as the weekend is nearer.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll try to post early sat. I'll be wearing waders and a dry top , which should be good . Gona try to have live well done . :fishing:


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Mickey - I assume you are still talking about fishing Sunday correct? Sat looks to be a wash at this point.

And which livewell you thinking of building? I was considering dabbling with one myself.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone still considering tomorrow morning?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Gonna pull the plug on this one. Had to make a choice between the beach or the yak to allow enough time to rig up the appropriate stuff.

Look for me on the beach at SPSP. Probably going to have my father-in-law and brother-in-law with me. Will likely be in a blue jeans and a dark blue wind breaker. 6'5" about 285lbs.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

Must apologize for not getting back to ya sooner ,had a touch of the flu  Feeling somewhat better but gotta nip it in the bud !!!


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Mickey G - sorry to hear you were under the weather. Glad to hear you are feeling better though.

Was out on the beach at SPSP on Sunday. Weather was great and the bay "looked" flat. I guess it could be different once out there. Didn't see many boat and no kayaks from where I was. On the beach side of things, NOTHING was biting at all. 

Maybe next Sunday? I got a house pass I believe and I don't want to burn it sitting on the sand out of casting distance from some of the bigguns.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll be in Delmar next weekend ( vacation starts ) . Going to Va. beach for a few days , after voting tuesday . Sorry to hear nothing was caught . It still was a nice day !!!!! Still working on livewell . Will post pics when done .


----------

